# Jamestown Reservoir



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is anyone having any luck catching walleyes on the Reservoir? All I can catch are bullheads. I would appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My question for you is how are you fishing, and where? That might be a good place to start!


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

From shore and boat. Took the boat out last night and didn't get any bites. Tried around 5 mile corner, across from Smokey's and up around Pelican Point. Tried jigs, pulling spinners, cranks, slip bobbering. Used worms and leeches.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Mav, tell him to try up by the dam. Jus watch for the game wardens. They run a tight ship up there...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Try up by the damn.....anything Brad says on that body of water is GOLD! He has caught more fish than the game and fish on that body of water! Crawlers with a about a 4' snell with a red gamagatzu.....

:beer:


----------

